# Where to buy 36" T5 Normal Output bulb?



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know where I can find 36" T5 NO bulbs around Markham? Most people have gone HO and I find it' hard to get the NO. And do you know how much they are for 6500K?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

That's the problem with 36", very hard to find. When I setup my 20long (which has been replaced by my 3 connected 10g's) I was looking at a 36" fixture but couldn't find cheap bulbs so went with a 48" shoplight fixture and put another tank next to the 20long to take advantage of the 48".

Big Al's is your best bet for 36" but you're going to pay about $20-$30 a bulb as opposed to $7 for 2 daylight 48" bulbs from the hardware store.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

If it's going to cost me $20 to $30 per bulb, I'll just buy this 36" T5 fixture from HD for $40 and it comes with 2 bulbs.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/36-in-fluorescent-mini-t5-double-strip/980441

I'll go check HD, since they sell the fixture, I hope they also carry the bulbs.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

the fixture from hd comes with I think 3100k so it will look yellow, I used to sell NO and HO bulbs of all sizes but have stopped selling them a while back, all the bulbs hd sells are 3100k.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> the fixture from hd comes with I think 3100k so it will look yellow, I used to sell NO and HO bulbs of all sizes but have stopped selling them a while back, all the bulbs hd sells are 3100k.


Thanks, I'll ask if they have other temperature. If not, I'll have to look elsewhere.... I have about 9 months to find 6500k ;-)


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

This is the only thing I can find so far. The link is for 10000K, they also have colourmax. $13.89 + tax + shipping.... I'm still looking. And since MOPS is in Hamilton, this isn't too bad.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/10000k-bulb-p-2697.html


----------



## CRA2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

i got all my t5 from Aurora Lighting Technology, iirc it was about $4-5 each. They r located at 35 Riviera Drive, Unit 18, Markham, Ontario L3R 8N4, (905) 489-1197.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have two t5NO 36" bulbs that should still be ok, I'll be working in stoufville on monday, they were barely used before the balast crapped out in the light - not worth fixing.

if you want em, make me an offer, I can pop by markham on my way home


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

CRA2009 said:


> i got all my t5 from Aurora Lighting Technology, iirc it was about $4-5 each. They r located at 35 Riviera Drive, Unit 18, Markham, Ontario L3R 8N4, (905) 489-1197.


Great, thank you very much. I read our first sentence I thought Aurora isn't too far from me, then when I saw the address -- only 5 minutes from my work place. And they have exactly what I want 36" 21w 6500K. Thanks.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

df001 said:


> I have two t5NO 36" bulbs that should still be ok, I'll be working in stoufville on monday, they were barely used before the balast crapped out in the light - not worth fixing.
> 
> if you want em, make me an offer, I can pop by markham on my way home


Thanks for the offer. I actually won't have my fixture until Friday, it comes with on colourmax which I thought I want to replace (don't want a pink shrimp tank). So I don't need it yet for a few more days. I'll check Auroral lighting and if I still can't find what I want I'll make you an offer.


----------

